# hormonal problems or pregnant? PLEASE ANSWER; FEELING SO LOW



## SuzanneM (Sep 16, 2009)

I have already posed a question and feel so upset because so many look, but only 2 answered?!!!  Why does no one answer even if it is to say that they understand or just a note of encouragement?

I am stupid because I have hyped up that I am pregnant and now think: could it just be hormonal problems that are giving the same "symptoms" of being pregnant?!

Oh, I know all I have to do is get a test and that will solve everything: But I do not have the courage to do this test.  I have worked myself up to being pregnant and just toooooooo scared to find out if I am or not!

I have not had a period for nearly a year.  All the usual things occurred ie period pain, discharge - sorry!  But no bleed!  Then just last month, I bleed but nothing like a period.  I mean, I did not need a towel, but it did last for 5 days and now all this other things are happening to me and driving me crazy.  I honestly do not think I can cope if I am not pregnant.  I cry as I type this because I feel so alone.  My husband does not want me to take a test either, because he is scared it will be a false alarm.  After all, we have had unpretected sex for 19 years!  He was diognised with non-obstructive azoopsermia.  I have always been firtile - up until things started going wrong and at the beginning of this year, told that I was going into menopause next year.

Possibly three year's back, I know that I fell pregnant and it can only have been with my husband!  Same pattern: extreme tenderness with my breasts and visiting the toilet so much but without an infection.  Did a test and all I can say is that the window to show that I am pregnant - showed up so very bright but the other window showed nothing.  It was assumed to be faulty, but I just did not have to will power to take another test!  About 3 days after, I am in such pain that I can bearly cope; visit the toilet and bleeding so much and tissue etc and then soon after, all my symptoms disappeared!

Now here I am again!  And I so desperately want to have someone to talk to who can understand what I am going through.

Please at least respond to know that I am not alone in this torment.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Suzanne,

Just wanted to let you know that you are not alone    , and I'm sorry that you feel you are.  I really feel you do need to take a test just so you know one way or the other, you will drive yourself mad not knowing either way hun   .  I totally understand the huge disappointment a BFN brings but you may be in for a nice surprise of a BFP.

Please don't think that because lots of people have looked at your original post and not replied that they do not care, some people (myself included) were probably hoping that someone who had been in a similar situation would reply to you with some reassurance, or maybe they just didn't know what to say   .

Take care of yourself   

Shelley x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Suzanne, 

I understand the feelings of not wanting to test. You are like me (I assume) that you have done so many over the years that you don't want to get excited only to see the big fat BFN 

All I can say is test, and deal with the aftermath the best you can. Either good or bad news, we are all here to support you and be a shoulder of strength.

Huge hugs Hun xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Asses Hun I won't read and run, ur not alone.

Have u had any tx to help u have a baby?

You do really need to test Hun, if bfp hopefully u can get some help and carry full term and not have a mc, or not know either way.

If it shows the wrong result have u considered donor cycle abroad, more affordable and they will look after you.

So sending u a massive hug, test and know for sure 

Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi,

I just wanted to send you a big   .

Please do a test and stop torturing yourselves. I so hope you get the right answer.   

Christine
xx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear Suzzane M


Dont worry, you are not alone. So many women feel sad and upset because they cannot get pregnant easily, so many women have tears and feel sad because they see other women getting pregnant and they cannot. This site is filled with women who feel very sad...and women who feel happy when things go  right, fertility is a rollercoaster of emotions.
This site is for women like to to get information and support so you can get through your problems, you are in the right place  


I am confused by your post. You say you have been trying to get pregnant for many years, but you dont say if you have been to any doctors for help??
I know you feel emotional, but you must do a test, if it is negative, you can then do something positive and get some help with trying to get pregnant.
Information is power, if you do not know, you cannot move forward, so even if the test is negative, nothing has changed, if it is positive you need to have some support so you can get through it.
It is true signs of pregnancy can be very similar to menopause, so I know you will feel confused. But if you have early menopause then you can get treatment so it is not all bad. Women who have menopause can get treatment and have donor egg treatment and go on to have healthy babies. You can even do something called embryo adoption, where you have treatment where an embryo is transferred into your womb which is  a creation of donor sperm and donor eggs, but you carry the baby as your own, there are so many options and treatments that it is possible to be successful with the most diffucult situations
dont be sad...have hope   
lily xx


----------

